# Not quite running with the big dogs but...



## FlyingScot1 (May 11, 2010)

thought I'd introduce myself anyway. Although my screen-name probably ellicits some confusion I am now the proud owner of Interlake #1331. Yep, a dinghy but at least I'm sailing. First time for me on a little boat but wanted something close by that I could set off in for a couple of hours after work. I've sailed primarily an Ericson 32 on Lake Erie, Sabre 30 on the Chesapeake and a Westerly 40 in the BVI (okay for a week but it still counts  ). I am by no means anything more than a novice but am pretty sure I'll be getting some schooling on this boat and who knows it may lead to something bigger. My goal this year is to learn the boat, make sure nobody gets hurt/drowns, try not to drop my car in the drink (first time launching a boat) and generally have fun. Next year it's time to start racing!!!! 
BTW, the FlyingScot moniker pays homage to my Scottish ancestry and my last job as a pediatric flight nurse.
Looking forward to learning anything and everything I can from all of you.

Lynne


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

Practice launching the boat in a dry, empty parking lot. Nothing is worse than the newbie who takes 4 hours to back down a ramp 20 yds long. 

And welcome to the show. Nothing wrong w/ a flying scot, love those boats, it was a scot that got me into sailing.


----------



## FlyingScot1 (May 11, 2010)

Fortunately I'm big on boat etiquette and plan on the first launch happening on a weekday morning. The ramp is short and steep and I've already been backing the trailer which seems to come instinctively to me. Unfortunately there is a huge drop off shortly after the ramp ends (like to 50 feet deep) and there are apparently a few trailers down there. I'd like to NOT add my Subaru. My club is primarily "dry sail" so I will be doing this pretty much 4-6 times a weekend so I should get pretty good at it before the end of the season. Also, my boat (Interlake not a FS) only weighs 650# so she floats off the trailer pretty quickly and I don't have to put the rear wheels of my car in the water to launch her. I'm more freaked out about the incline of the ramp, hauling out and the fact that I drive a manual transmission. All it's going to take is successfully doing it once and the "freakout" will hopefully subside. I'm really looking forward to sailing this boat. She has performed well in Nationals and is known to be fast but hasn't been sailed much lately. I've replaced the jib halyard, jib cloth tensioner, miles of shock-cord and will be working on the vang which is messed up. Learned how to swage cable last weekend. It was cool. Now to just get her in the water!!! The weather has been less than cooperative around here.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Welcome aboard Lynneterlake!
Where do you sail out of now?


----------



## FlyingScot1 (May 11, 2010)

Man, now I'm gonna have to get a new keyboard "Lynneterlake" was so funny I snorted soda all over it. I'm in central Ohio. My boat is at Hoover Sailing Club. The Interlake is mostly a Mid-West boat with a very active fleet so we trailer all over the place. Our mid-winter championships were in Tampa this year. Not sure where they are next year. I'm lucky that my boat is only 5 minutes from my house


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

You are going to enjoy the Interlake 18'. Getting Started with the durable, responsive Interlake sailboat!
It looks a lot like a Lightning 19' and seems to also have a planing hull from the pics of them spinnaker racing on the website.
Regards trailering, you may find that your standard transmission is more of an asset then a drawback when launching your boat. 
Welcome Ms. Flying Scot 1. Your 'handle' has already caused much confusion. Count on Mr. bljones (who is part Welsh for sure) to come up with 'Lynnterlake'.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Lynne, there's nothing wrong with getting a 25' or 50' tow strap, typically used to pull your car out of the mud, and if you can't get the car close enough to the water to haul the boat out some day...hook up the tow strap between the car and trailer, use it to keep the car above the mudline.

Not very expensive, or hard to keep packed in the car, just in case.


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

Lynne, you're likely to learn more, faster about boat handling with the dinghy than with a larger keel boat. Enjoy it...


----------



## monishad4 (May 20, 2010)

Hello Lynneterlake, nice to meet you. I am new to the forum


----------



## FlyingScot1 (May 11, 2010)

Thanks for the warm welcomes and encouragment (and the great suggestion of a tow strap for dicey launches-Hellosailor you're a genius). I had high hopes for this weekend but it looks like more rain and thunder for Saturday. I'm holding out for Sunday but I might have race committee or need to crew for the FS regatta (as the third member otherwise known as "ballast").
I did a lot of research on the Interlake prior to buying it. I like the look of the hard chine and although not as fast as a 505 or MC Scow it still holds it's own. Plus, being a novice, if I get into trouble all I have to do is let go of everything and the boat just stops. I'm waiting for the water to warm up above its current 52 degrees and then Dad and I are going to put the boat on her side so I can learn how to right her (I'm not that big) in a non-half-drowned scenario. Keep the introductions coming, I'm enjoying meeting everyone.


----------



## SVCarolena (Oct 5, 2007)

Your emergency break will quickly become your friend. We trailered a ski boat for years using a truck with a manual transmission and never had a problem. Plus I assume you have all wheel drive? That will also help. Enjoy the new boat - it looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## FlyingScot1 (May 11, 2010)

Though I'd update ya'll. Did my first launch and haul today. The car stayed dry and the boat got wet!!!!!! Crummy sailing (no wind) but I conquered my fear and figured out that I truly was overthinking it. My car did an awesome job and pulled the boat out like it wasn't even there. I need to practice backing a little more although with 4 different people hollering at you it was a little stressful. I'll be a pro at this by September!!


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Lynne, maybe this is oldnews to you, but sometimes the easiest way to back a trailer is by putting your hand at the bottom of the steering wheel instead of the top. That way your instinctive movements (left or right) become reversed, which is just what you want when the car is moving backwards too.


----------



## FlyingScot1 (May 11, 2010)

Any help is appreciated but yes that is how I back the trailer. My problem is that I haven't learned how to finesse it. I back too far in one direction and don't straighten out in time so the trailer ends up at too acute of an angle to the car so I have to pull forward to straighten out and try again. In addition it isn't exactly a straight shot back. The actual ramp doglegs slightly from the approach lane and then drops off steeply. The only way to see what you are doing is to zigzag down the ramp alternating which mirror you use until the car goes over the edge and you can see the trailer again...it's crazy! Plus it's absolutely necessary to have someone tell you when you are at the waterline because it goes from 0 to 10 feet in about a trailer length and the part of the ramp that is in the water is slick. I think once I figure out landmarks to line up with it'll be a piece of cake. It will also help to NOT have my fleetmates taking bets on how long it will take me to actually make it down the ramp (all in good fun of course). When I pulled the boat out today a collective cheer went up from the clubhouse though I'd like to think it was celebratory for my success not for the bet winner! I am proud to say that I managed to complete the task both times in less than 10 minutes...it just felt like 10 hours. So far everyone at the club has been very supportive and I'm happy to say I've not witnessed any eye-rolling regarding my gender, newbieness or the fact that I'm not planning on racing this summer.


----------



## Scarrie (May 16, 2010)

i witnessed a honda accord trying to break some sort of speed record yesterday with his launch. serious dump and run. he had so much momentum that the boat reached the end of the dock before they could stop it. it didn't help that his two friends looked like they were taking the boat for a walk they had so much line out.
...everyone's a critic when they're watching. no worries.


----------

